# Kyok Pa in TSD



## Makalakumu (Jun 3, 2004)

I would say that the greatest challenge for me in TSD has been breaking.  For my last dan exam I had to break four boards two on each side with San Bal Ahp Cha Nut Gi (jumping split simultaineous front kicks).  I was able to break one board on each side (which was enough to earn me a pass with conditional).  My other break was a one board one inch punch which is always very hit or miss with me.  Can anyone give me any insight on these breaks?  Can anyone give me any hints that might help me make my breaking better?

Thanks

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Yossarian75 (Jun 4, 2004)

My school likes the one inch break also. lots of little things which can help with this break, make sure you get your hip into it, I find if I move my hips forward and snap them back just before I move my upper body the break is easyer.

Breathing out just before you strike instead of a kiap on impact, good stance, I use hunkul jasse(sp?), stay super relaxed until the moment of impact, visualisation, imagine the board is polystyrine and your hand a cannon ball. Dont think too hard about it just do it, your body knows how but your conscous mind can get in the way let your subconscous do the work.

Hope this helps


----------



## progressivetactics (Jun 8, 2004)

i agree with previous post on 1" break.
In regards to the Jump split kick- with all due respect-  GET A NEW INSTRUCTOR!!!
Im sorry-seriously, no disrespect.  That is tough though!

I would be the worlds longest practicing red belt if that was a requirement at our club! 

bb


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I would say that the greatest challenge for me in TSD has been breaking. For my last dan exam I had to break four boards two on each side with San Bal Ahp Cha Nut Gi (jumping split simultaineous front kicks). I was able to break one board on each side (which was enough to earn me a pass with conditional). My other break was a one board one inch punch which is always very hit or miss with me. Can anyone give me any insight on these breaks? Can anyone give me any hints that might help me make my breaking better?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> upnorthkyosa


me personally i've always postioned the borads where they are the most comfortable for me to breack them and i know exactly the kick your talking about i had to do it for my 1st dan test...


----------



## progressivetactics (Mar 2, 2005)

i require breaking attempts, and we practice... but to consider the person unable to break with a jump split kick means provisional dan grade?

I know plenty of people with tremendous stopping power with their kicks who will never be able to do that.. Should they be withheld from the Dan ranks?

bb


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 2, 2005)

to me you should never hold back a student if has a weekness in a particular area of the martial art. instead you should help them out with there weekness and turn it into a positive...


----------



## progressivetactics (Mar 3, 2005)

exactly!!!
I think, often- people forget that it is really about a life long commitment to bettering one self...
Commmitment to improvement... I agree we should have goals and work dillegently towards them- but you have to take many things into consideration- 

bb


----------



## Miles (Mar 3, 2005)

progressivetactics said:
			
		

> exactly!!!
> I think, often- people forget that it is really about a life long commitment to bettering one self...
> Commmitment to improvement... I agree we should have goals and work dillegently towards them- but you have to take many things into consideration-
> 
> bb


I agree with Master BB. If there is no "DO" (in Tang Soo Do or Taekwondo) you are just learning to beat on people-you will likely only be able to do that when you are young.  

The practice of martial arts is a journey of many steps (both forward and backward), some of which can't be retraced due to the passage of time and age of the practitioner.

Miles


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 4, 2005)

I've gotten to the point where I can break one board on both sides with Sam Bal Ahp Cha Nut Gi on every try.  I've done two boards once.  I guess once is all it takes...

Now, for my third dan breaks.  Two kicks with two boards and one hand with one board, all in the air.  Any ideas for combinations?  I was thinking of doing a running front left, front right, and hammerfist... :idunno:


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 4, 2005)

how about a kong chun yup cha gi while jumping over 3 people bent over and grabing there ankles.. or a e-dan dwi hullryo cha gi with each foot???


----------



## Andy Cap (Mar 7, 2005)

The split double jump front kick is a pretty standard requirement for 2nd dan testing.  Unless there is some physical reason the person testing cannot do the technique - it should be done for the test.  If you say it is ok to fail, then why try at all?  2nd dan is not supposed to be easy to achieve, otherwise it would have no value to the people that achieve it, and would mean virtually nothing in the scheme of things.

I am sure that if you stick to it, and keep working on it - you will accomplish this break.  I would personally suggest you do not look at this break as a requirement for your dan test so much as a challenge you will not give in to.

"Never retreat in battle" - this does not refer simply to battle on the field.  Don't give up my friend, you can and will accomplish this and more with time and hard work.


----------



## Knifehand (Mar 10, 2005)

::Crys:: Being a Gup (8th) I'm still learning how to break. I've broken boards during two different sessions. Most Recently, The last two boards i had to break Just wouldn't break. Up until those last two, My other breaks have been flawless (from a 8th Gup standpoint that is, no flashy technique), but there were many reasons why i did not break the board:

1) (most importantly) I lost concentration just before i went for the break
2) The grain of board was incredibly(sp?) dense, more so than i'm used to breaking.

My favorite breaking move is the Phakeso Sang Dan Soo Do Kong Kyuck. 

upnorthkyosa, I think you should end your three station break with a Soo Do Kong Kyuck. Instead of a Kwon Do Kong Kyuck. but that is just my humble opinion. 

 Tang Soo!


----------



## Pale Rider (May 29, 2005)

I am finding that although most schools do require "Board" Breaking for their Dan testings, how many require breaking concrete for their Dan Tests?


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jun 11, 2005)

upnorthkyosa,
I had to do a similar break for my third dan testing. I had to break 2 boards with E-Dan Ahp Cha Gi, (one on each side) and 1 board in the middle with a punch. All 3 breaks had to be performed individually, and before I landed on the ground. The kicks could not be simultaneous. 

It took a great deal of practice. I wound up making the first break with the right foot as I used my right leg to get my height set, then the second break with the left foot and finishing with the right hand. I could not complete the combination any other way is this how you did yours?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 11, 2005)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:
			
		

> upnorthkyosa,
> I had to do a similar break for my third dan testing. I had to break 2 boards with E-Dan Ahp Cha Gi, (one on each side) and 1 board in the middle with a punch. All 3 breaks had to be performed individually, and before I landed on the ground. The kicks could not be simultaneous.
> 
> It took a great deal of practice. I wound up making the first break with the right foot as I used my right leg to get my height set, then the second break with the left foot and finishing with the right hand. I could not complete the combination any other way is this how you did yours?


There isn't a single thing on our lists that gives me as much trouble as these breaks. I suppose everyone has different challenges...

The simultaineous double front kick break was hard because the timing, the accuracy, the height, and the forward momentum all have to be perfect in order to pull it off. I still don't have much success with this one. It would be great to pull this off with a little regularity so my success doesn't feel so much like I got lucky.  That break was for my second dan.

For third dan, I attempting the same break that you described. Left front to get the height, then right front, then come down with a hammerfist. I can get the timing, accuracy, and height, but carrying the momentum through the very first kick has been difficult. I've tried it with a take off from front stance and I've tried it on the run. The first kick is coming off weak.

I wonder if I should try a different combination. Perhaps a jumping left right inside outside kick combo with a hammer fist? Maybe a left front simultaineous side kick and palm strike (ee dan charimyo cha gi)? What have you seen others do for this break?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 11, 2005)

Welcome to the board, Master Penfil.  I am pleased to have someone join with so much experience in our art.

:asian: 

Mr. Kedrowski


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 11, 2005)

Myself, I like using my head.... lol


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 14, 2005)

I knew I would find this...
Here is a flash of me breaking a board using my head.  Simply for demonstration at a picnic held by Master Bill Barker....

http://tsdu.sanctum-x.net/TSDUpics/board break.swf


----------

